# Shark rod



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

What size rod would be best for targeting sharks from the beach?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

That's a broad question. Personally I've only used a heaver. However I've seen people with fighting chairs in the back of a pickup using roller rods and kayaks. Depends on what size shark you're going after. Personally I'm ok with the 3 to 6 footers with a heaver.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Benji said:


> That's a broad question. Personally I've only used a heaver. However I've seen people with fighting chairs in the back of a pickup using roller rods and kayaks. Depends on what size shark you're going after. Personally I'm ok with the 3 to 6 footers with a heaver.


Yes it is, I had read years ago about guys yaking out baits and using short stiff 6-7' rods. I won't be yaking out any bait and was planning on using my 11' St. Croix 4-12oz. I don't have anything else with that kind of rating. I will also fish New River inlet, no need for distance, drop off trough, this is where I wondered about buying a 6-7' boat type rod or any other good suggestion, thanks...pop.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't shark fish per say. Only caught them as a by catch when fishing for big red drum or any big fish . I use a heaver , Penn Battalion 12' conventional 4 oz to 10 oz . Reel I use a Penn Mag 990 . Like Benji said I'm also good with sharks up to 3' to 6'. If I was just trying to target just sharks, I probably would go with a Penn Battalion 12' 6 oz to 12 oz conventional.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Well you want casting distance and you don't want to be at a leverage disadvantage. I shark fish off the beach with kayaked baits and casters and my favorite for a big reel big shark is 7 to 9 with 8 being my favorite. For casters 9 to 11 is a good range anything over 11 makes it a lot tougher on you with a big shark. I got a 9, 12 and 15 ft rod and the 15 ft cuts my a$$ on anything over 4ft. The 12 is just a little easier on the fight where as the 9 is much better on the fight but not as good on casting so I'd say 10 or 11 is probably the optimum range. Lots of braid, to a wind on casting leader about a ft longer then your rod of something heavy like 100 or 150, I've used 200 but it kills your distance on your cast to about 2 ft of wire or cable leader. Cable won't kink but it does rust under the coating after awhile and there is more of a chance of a bite off with it. The big sharks come closer to the beach at night and they bite commonly within an HR of sunset. So even if you don't want to fish late making a sunset trip and hanging around a little after greatly increases your chance of bigger sharks. Keep your rod tip high, give them some decent drag and let them run until your spool is really low and then lock it down if you think your getting spooled. You'll lose less fish that way. Your rod should be fine as long as you got at minimum 300yds on the spool.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the good info men. I don't have any wire or cable leader, not real familiar with it either, may have to learn. I have some 400# mono leader, I suppose their teeth will cut that too??


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

poppop1 said:


> Thanks for all the good info men. I don't have any wire or cable leader, not real familiar with it either, may have to learn. I have some 400# mono leader, I suppose their teeth will cut that too??


I'm not a shark expert. I tend to land more using a cannonball rig than a normal drum rig. That makes me think that more often when you break off it's because the line rubbing on the sharks skin as it swims as opposed to being bit. I've landed a few over 8 foot with a 100# fluorocarbon cannonball rig after an hour+ long fight and the whole 3 foot rig is chafed. I've seen people who yak baits out use cable leader to weed trimmer line for a rub leader, 80 to 130# braid main line. Roller rod with a 6/0 to 8/0 penn senator or similar set up. Tuna or cobia head for bait. 

400# mono cannonball rig on a casted bait will work fine. You can use 200# and still be able to snell your hook instead of using a crimp.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeah some of the sharks will bite through it but you will catch most the smaller ones to like 5ftish. one thing I've learned shark fishing is the good one always finds the weak link and becomes the one that got away. You got to eliminate weak links in the tackle area. I'm the weakest link in my chain, I get scared of being spooled and break them off trying to stop them. Be careful handling the little guys (3 to 5 ft) they are the agile ones that can get you and require as much respect as a big shark. Their stronger then alot of people anticipate and aren't as immobilized when brought on the sand and usually are land d with a lot of energy left. There is several different types of cable and wires. For large cable you need crimpers and crimps for small cable you can tie a knot but some of the larger species will bite through it. Single strand wire all you have to learn is a hay wire twist. I fish single strand wire. If you go byy a local tackle shop you can get them to cut you a small length of heavy mono like 60ft of 100 or 150# , buy some big circle hooks and a small pack of single strand wire like number 13 and some heavier spider weights and you will be set for like $20 to $30. You could make several tie on casting leaders and wire rigs and be set up to fish for a good bit. Get them to show you a haywire twist. 7/0 to 16/0 hooks depending the baits you want to throw but 10/0 or 12/0 will cover most baits. 7/0s catch a lot but the big boys can bend them out with a good bit of drag, I fish 7/0 to 9/0 because they are cheap and catch the little and big sharks. I usually get broke off shark fishing before bending them but I have bent them out offshore on big Amber Jack's so I know they will bend. YouTube strongest smallest braid to mono knot to tie on your casting leader. I go with 40 wraps and 8 half hitches rotating opposite directions to finish it and it is very strong almost 100 percent. I put a sinker slider on the mono leader and tie it to the swivel on my wire leader. I keep my drag loose so the shark can pick up the bait and pull the line without feeling the weight. Sounds like a lot of stuff and effort and there will be a little bit to learn but it's easy after you do it a few times and the shark fishing is fun and it's pretty cool to catch and release some of the larger ones. There is no bigger game to catch from shore then sharks and it's not as easy as you would think to catch a big shark.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm not an expert but this will be my forth season of specifically beach shark fishing. I got a lot of time on the beach and in general you want at least three ft longer of mono then you shark you intend to target. Some wrap up the leader spinning under water and when they jump, black tips and spinners are the worst for this. With an 11ft leader a 12 to 14 reel on casting leader will be perfect a few wraps on the reel about a few ft hanging out the tip tied to wire bite leader. The bite leader only needs to be about a ft and a half to 3 ft depending what your after. If you know there is big sharks like 9ft go 3 ftsh but most he Tim 18 inches is good.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

You all got me thinking, I found my shark leaders I made years ago, 4' long 400# mono, 9 or 10/0 hook and I put the sinker slide on this leader, loop double crimped at one end, hook double crimped at the other. I do have some wire around here, yds. of electric fence, and being a old farmer I know how I tie a haywire twist but will check it out online to be sure. I've never caught any big sharks only little guys (less than 4') and they truly are like one big strong muscle.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

In my opinion the ones under 4 foot are MORE dangerous than the ones over 6. If they can bite their tail they can tag you.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Benji said:


> In my opinion the ones under 4 foot are MORE dangerous than the ones over 6. If they can bite their tail they can tag you.


Yep, years ago I was holding one about 30'' long by the tail showing my wife and he about bit my arm, the same arm I was holding him with. Then I see these pictures of guys with big sharks holding the sharks snout up to show their teeth, guess they know what they are doing??


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

40inchreds said:


> I'm not an expert but this will be my forth season of specifically beach shark fishing. I got a lot of time on the beach and in general you want at least three ft longer of mono then you shark you intend to target. Some wrap up the leader spinning under water and when they jump, black tips and spinners are the worst for this. With an 11ft leader a 12 to 14 reel on casting leader will be perfect a few wraps on the reel about a few ft hanging out the tip tied to wire bite leader. The bite leader only needs to be about a ft and a half to 3 ft depending what your after. If you know there is big sharks like 9ft go 3 ftsh but most he Tim 18 inches is good.


I saw the picture of that 8' tiger shark you caught, I'd say you know what you're doing!


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Benji said:


> In my opinion the ones under 4 foot are MORE dangerous than the ones over 6. If they can bite their tail they can tag you.


 also I think it's more dangerous for the shark to be handled the larger they get. As in being drug up on the sand to be unhooked and measured and photos. It's hard on me to drag a 6 footer out the wash, but its really hard on the shark. I've spent 20 minutes or more before trying to get one to swim back out because it was so stressed from the ordeal. I like being able to break them off in the surf if they're more than 5 or 6 foot. Easier on both parties.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Benji said:


> also I think it's more dangerous for the shark to be handled the larger they get. As in being drug up on the sand to be unhooked and measured and photos. It's hard on me to drag a 6 footer out the wash, but its really hard on the shark. I've spent 20 minutes or more before trying to get one to swim back out because it was so stressed from the ordeal. I like being able to break them off in the surf if they're more than 5 or 6 foot. Easier on both parties.


Where do you prefer to fish for sharks?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

poppop1 said:


> Benji said:
> 
> 
> > also I think it's more dangerous for the shark to be handled the larger they get. As in being drug up on the sand to be unhooked and measured and photos. It's hard on me to drag a 6 footer out the wash, but its really hard on the shark. I've spent 20 minutes or more before trying to get one to swim back out because it was so stressed from the ordeal. I like being able to break them off in the surf if they're more than 5 or 6 foot. Easier on both parties.
> ...


 Assateague because I have family there and I visit often. It's where I caught my largest, an almost 9' sand tiger. Along with some giant butterfly Ray's. Most I've ever caught in one day was at the point in Buxton. I'll swim on assateague I don't care to get in the water much on hatteras.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Benji said:


> Assateague because I have family there and I visit often. It's where I caught my largest, an almost 9' sand tiger. Along with some giant butterfly Ray's. Most I've ever caught in one day was at the point in Buxton. I'll swim on assateague I don't care to get in the water much on hatteras.


Buddy and I stayed in Chincoteague yrs. ago and fished the island, entered through the National Park, it was early Nov. caught a sea robin, the local guys told us to be there in May for the stripers, it was a nice beach. There was a local bait and tackle shop on the way to the beach, they had a great selection of rods and reels ( Steve's bait and tackle?). I don't go in the water anywhere anymore, used to walk out chest high, try and dodge the waves, worry somewhat about the sharks, etc., decided to learn how to cast farther instead, much more relaxing.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

My inlaws live on chincoteague. I know the people who own Steve's. Very nice people. It's a very small town from Christmas to April. April right before the bass show up there's a good run of black drum. Last year there were several surf grand slams black drum, red drum, and striped bass all in one outing. Most the big ones had moved on by time we went up for the seafood festival early may.... story of my life😠... always either a week too soon or a week too late for the big runs. Filled a cooler with mullet though!


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I have a full release kit, bolt cutters, wire cutters, dehooker, pliers, tale rope, tape measure, tags, someone to take a photo. I have everything ready before the shark gets in the breakers and I always leave them in shallow water and work with the waves on release and landing. I have a good recapture rate on sharks I've tagged, so I know they survived fine. If you get them in fast they are strong on the release. I usually have trouble keeping them on the beach because when a wave comes they swim away. I use heavy drag and heavy gear. For casters I have a diawa saltist 50h and bg8000 and 65# and 80# braid and I lock them both down so that's 22# of drag and 30#s of drag. I have okuma Titus 50 and Shimano triton 80w with 150 pp on both for my kayak baits and fish over 40#s of drag on both and closer to 60 on the 80w. I'm strong so I can max my reels out but your supposed to fish them at your max if your gear can handle more then you. Light tackling kills big fish, sharks, tarpons, reds etc. They might swim off but they used so much effort they can't defend themselves or get lactic acid burn out shortly after being released and go stiff. Blacktips on light tackle die easy.


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

I know this was originally about a rod but I just wanted to share some of what I've learned.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

40inchreds said:


> I know this was originally about a rod but I just wanted to share some of what I've learned.


All good stuff, that's what this forum is supposed to be, as in the past. thanks men,...pop.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Mono leader is just fine, ask all the damn sharks I catch drum and grouper fishing....130lb mono and a circle. Rod, 12ft battalion, cheap and reliable.


----------



## rbailey1971 (Aug 29, 2015)

5 day trip in December to Cayo Costa. Took my 10 foot ugly stick with 7500 spin Fisher live liner real and 40# braid. Used an Eagle Claw Shark Rig ($3 from Academy) and 3 ounce pyramid weight. Used fresh cut Jack Creval, a chunk larger than fist. Hooked 3 sharks. Lost first two rigs. Pulled in 8 foot bull on the 3rd. First shark. Ever!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

rbailey1971 said:


> 5 day trip in December to Cayo Costa. Took my 10 foot ugly stick with 7500 spin Fisher live liner real and 40# braid. Used an Eagle Claw Shark Rig ($3 from Academy) and 3 ounce pyramid weight. Used fresh cut Jack Creval, a chunk larger than fist. Hooked 3 sharks. Lost first two rigs. Pulled in 8 foot bull on the 3rd. First shark. Ever!


Nice!!


----------



## terryna (Mar 17, 2018)

great question, subd


----------

